# Rigid R4331 13" vs Dewalt DW735 Planer



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi fellow LJ's…

I've scrimped and saved some cashola from some my Christmas cutting boards and I would like to replace my 12 1/2" Mastercraft planer. It has served it's purpose of being a nice starting power tool but I feel it's time for it to go and time to get a new one for a couple of reasons. It doesn't have a dust chute so it's one of the worst offenders for dust in my shop. Also, the added 1/2" width will come in very handy.

My local Home Depot has the Rigid R4331 on for $399 and the Dewalt DW735 for $699. Busy Bee has the Dewalt on for $599.

I would be interested in your opinions on either of these machines, pros and cons in trying to make the decision.

Thanks in advance…..

Cheers…Don


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I've got the Rigid planer and have had really good luck with it planing everything from plywood (don't ask) to curly walnut. I have a couple of complaints, but I think they're typical for any planer similar to this one and not an insult to the Rigid.

First, the motor/blades are REALLY loud. I mean screaming like a jet engine loud. I understand that a helical cutterhead would reduce the noise, but that's a pretty big cost difference.

Second, I can't go more than a 100 bf or so without checking the planer's settings. The 4 posts on the Rigid that allow the cutterhead to be raised/lowered are threaded rods with locking nuts. With so much vibration and the speed that the blades are spinning, those nuts work their way loose and allow one end of the cutterhead to dip. I went nuts trying to figure out why my boards were wedge shaped until I figured that out.

The DeWalt has some great features like two speeds and the blower motor for chip extraction, but for the money, I don't think you can beat the Rigid.

You could also consider the helical head planer from Steel City. If I was buying another lunchbox planer, that's the one I would get.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have the 735 and an earlier two-blade Ridgid 4330. When I bought the 735 I thought I'd get rid of the 4330. But I soon realized that the 735 didn't do any better job, so I kept both. I tend to get more snipe with the 735 even with the separately purchased extension tables. Forgot to mention that. The Ridgid has the extension tables, the 735 does not. I'd go with the 4331.


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

I have the Rigid planer. I got it because it was on sale, $200 off at Home Depot! Overall I'm really happy with it. The snipe is terrible and I've tried a few things to get rid of it but honestly it's just easier to keep the boards long and then cut off the last inch or two. It is noisey but I just put on some hearing protection and I'm good. I think eventually I'd like to take a look at the Dewalt because I've heard such amazing things about it, it's just so expensive. For now… I love my Rigid.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've got the R4330 and have been fairly happy with it. They're all very loud…no getting around that in a portable planer, but I don't get snipe very often. I think I'd prefer it to have a manual cutterhead lock vs the 4-post threads, which is the same type device the 735 has to fight snipe. It's a nice enough planer, but I'm not sure how big of a step up it is from your current planer, whereas I suspect the DW735 is a bigger step….albeit an expensive one. Executive decision time.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have the DW735 and like it. I bought a kit for chip collection recently and now the chips all go into a plastic garbage can. I find the blades do not last all that long but are easy to change. I have adjusted the infeed and out feed tables to cut way down on the snipe. Takes some trial and error to get it just right.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I think one of the main reasons I have for 'upgrading' is for the dust port on a new machine. If I have to purchase extension wings for the Dewalt on top of the higher price, that may be a huge enough drawback to go with the Rigid….

Really appreciate the feedback thus far folks….keep those cards and letters coming!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the 735 and love it. I have put hundreds of board ft of lumber through it and it works great. Still on the original knives. The dust collection system works good too.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Wayne - did you buy the extension tables or jig something up?


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought the 735 from Rockler about 3 years ago I think. They had the extension tables laying there too, so yes, I picked them up as well. I think its necessary to have some kind of extension table. You could make them if you wanted too…I dont think that would be too hard, but I paid about $550 for the planer at the time and I think I paid about $60 for the tables if I remember correctly.


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the 735 and love it. The in and out tables are a must to get rid of snipe. Use a Harbor Freight coupon at Lowes and they will give you 20% off.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

+1 for the DW 735. Picked mine up at Home Depot a couple a years ago when they were selling them out for $264 brandnew. Don't have any experience with the Ridgid r4331 but, have been very happy with the Dewalt 735.

Good Luck.


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 29, 2010)

Don, did you get that MC planer used? The reason I ask is that I have one of those too and it came with a dust chute…works quite well if hooked up to a DC. I've gotten some good mileage out of mine and I just use it for clean up of old/used wood. It isn't a DW735 by any means (have one of them too) and use it for final planing. I'd say the dust collection on the MC with a chute and hooked up to a DC is pretty darn close to being as good as the DW735.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Marcus….

I bought mine about 6 or 7 years ago and it didn't come with a dust chute. I've been fairly satisfied with my MC but I've always been pissed about the dust and chips it throws out. It's also giving me quite a bit of snipe on one corner now which is a recent thing so maybe it's just tired


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah, I can appreciate the just tired thing, feel that way myself. The thing about those MC planers is that they just aren't good enough where you feel like putting very much money in them to get them back up to snuff. I'd say, at 6-7 years, you got a darn good life out of it.

Take care, Mark.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have a 735 that I have been well satisfied with. I bought it because I got a really good deal on it. If I had to do it now the way the price has went up I'd probably buy the Ridgid.


----------



## Towtruck (Apr 4, 2011)

I've had a Rigid 1300, going on 4 years now. No major complaints at all. I don't have a vibration or noise problem.
I've been told by friends who own planners that mine is the quietest they have seen. The snipe problems all went away when I used a 48"x 13" piece of Melmalene with stops on the bottom to keep it from sliding.
The first time my blades got dull, I sent them out to a local sharpening service. After paying $30 they cut like new ones, then I found out Home Depot sells sets of new blades for $30. I bought 2 new sets and hone them myself with glass and wet & dry paper. This method seems to stay sharp as long as having them ground did.
This little machine has planned 100's bdf of white pine and well as a lot of white oak and poplar.
I'm sure the DeWalt under heavy or professional use would last longer, but I don't believe it could perform any better.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have to vote for the 3 blade Ridgid (not sure of the model #). Mine is 4 years old, has planed miles of lumber of all kinds, and has been trouble free so far. I too have my disposable blades resharpened. The snipe problem went away when I elevated the ends of my infeed and outfeed tables and take fairly shallow cuts.


----------



## baldeaglebaby (Mar 6, 2010)

My vote goes to the DW 735. Got mine off of craigslist for $250. Added the in and outfeed tables and have had no problems with it for 2 1/2 years. About to go to the second set of blades, flipped the current set just after I got the machine. I don't have any experience with the Rigid but I really like the two speed feed rate.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Just to add to the confusion have you explored the General Tools option (http://www.general.ca/site_general/g_produits/planer/30-010.html). From the reviews of other General Tools here and elsewhere they are a pretty good manufacturer. I just bought one of their tablesaws and am extremely happy with it. When it comes time to replace my 733 I will definitely be looking at General. Legere Industrial 
Supplies is even in Ottawa and they carry General (I've never shopped there so do not know what they are like, just saw their address on the General web page). It may be worth a look!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Either way, see if you can use the Harbor Frieght 20% off one item coupon. If that wont fly in Canada, then turn to the 10% price match guarantee. Take in the add/info from the other seller, and see if the mgr will beat it by the 10%...never hurts to check. I have the dw735, I also got it new for a lot cheaper than they sell now. I think I paid about $350? No complaints, has been a solid machine for about 4 yrs, and lots of wood. Good luck.


----------



## cuttwice (Jan 18, 2011)

Don, thanks for posting, I've been looking myself, and it's nice to see some other options.

FWIW, Amazon is currently offering a DW735X kit for $559.00. The kit includes the planer itself, dust hose adapter, dust ejection chute, extra set of knives, and infeed & outfeed tables. Not as cheap as some others here have found the machine, but not too bad a deal.

http://www.amazon.com/DeWalt-DW735X-Two-Speed-Planer-Package/dp/B003OX9KME/ref=pd_cp_hi_2

Good luck with your search.

- John


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Just tried the Amazon route and they won't ship to Canada. Damn, that's a freakin' good deal too 

Just found a DW735X for $599. Hmmmmmmmmmm…...

I'll call Legere Industrial later to see how much the General is going for…can't find a price on it.


----------



## Alexdi (Oct 22, 2011)

Pity you're so far north. Where I live, there's a guy selling the DeWalt planer for $150. I'm not even sure it's worth that much based on the Amazon reviews.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

New Dewalt DW735X complete with dust hose adapter, dust ejection chute, infeed/outfeed tables and extra set of blades ordered last night $599 

Should be here before Christmas.

Will have to find a good home for my old planer.

Tablesaw is next. Time to replace my Ryobi 3100. I'll be searching the posts for recommendations on a new one….

Cheers all and thanks


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Don;

Congratulations on your choice. You will be very happy with the DW735X.

Hint: Spend a little extra time aligning the infeed and outfeed tables to the bed of your planer and you will significantly reduce snipe on boards of resonable length.

Good luck!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got the 735 with all the trimmings. At the end, I could have bought a stationary planer. I could have bought a NICE vintage stationary planer. For a lunchbox, I think the 735 is pretty proven. I've heard that an Infinity blade set really makes a tremendous difference but I can't comment directly. I also don't have the Byrd head, which is a very expensive option. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Bertha* wrote:

"I also don't have the Byrd head"

Having seen pictures of you, I could debate that, all day long LOL !


----------



## ringore (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't own either planers, however just checking Amazon I found the Dewalt 735 with infeed outfeed extentions and a set of of 3 extra blades for $557.

http://www.amazon.com/DeWalt-DW735X-Two-Speed-Planer-Package/dp/B003OX9KME/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323359419&sr=8-1

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol, Neil!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I have the R4330 model with 3 knives and love it. Looks like the 4331 is the newer model but still very similar.

The only issue I've had lately is I wanted to switch the blades around and I can't get the damn screws off. The included wrench stripped immediately, and my alen wrenches are too short to give it enough torque. Anyone else have this issue? I understand they should be tight from the factory but these are beyond tight. I've never had so much trouble loosening a screw before in my life.


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Chuck, how does this work, "I have the 735 and love it. The in and out tables are a must to get rid of snipe. Use a Harbor Freight coupon at Lowes and they will give you 20% off.

-Chuck"

Why would Lowes give you a price match for something that harbor frieght doesn't sell?


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I HAD the 4330 and now HAVE the 4331. The 4331 is a HUGE upgrade.

The cutterhead lock is fantastic and this machine is bigger overall than the 4330. A much more robust unit. The top cutter head crank handle is much better than the side handle on the 4330.

The 4331 has minimal to no snipe. I had the DW 733 and loved it, but right now, the Ridgid 4331 is the best planer I've ever had.


----------

